# Plant Exchange



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

A place to list our plants to share or wanted plants.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I really want some ground cherries, the little yellow berries that come in a "paper" case like tomatillos, I think it's a physallis? I've heard that people up north have them like weeds so if you do, I'd be happy to get some of your weeds


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I have red and yellow cannas, I will be digging up as they are marching into my roses and iris's. 

My DH would appreciate it if I shared them with somebody, instead of randomly planting them where ever I want too dance: as they always seem to get in his way when he mows or weed eats :twisted


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I had the prettiest cannas yrs ago only to be munched down by my Jackie! They grew back but then we sold the farm and moved. Let me know what you decide to do....I'd be interested in some. I have some lavender to trade, hmmm......lets see, I'll check this weekend and see what else is taking over out there in my herb beds.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yes, I want to trade. I guess what I called yellow is actually a yellow/orange. This is a pic from last year, not a great one, but gives you the colors of them. The reds are in there too.



I will, hopefully, be digging them up next week.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

kuwaha said:


> I really want some ground cherries, the little yellow berries that come in a "paper" case like tomatillos, I think it's a physallis? I've heard that people up north have them like weeds so if you do, I'd be happy to get some of your weeds


I have some seeds. If you will PM me with your address.. I'll share what little I have. I have Ground Cherry, (strawberry husk tomatoes) they do have a husk... and Tomatillo- Purple.. tomatillo.. which I think do not have husk. Both are a heirloom. 
Can't seen many... as I only have 25 seeds of both.. till they are planted and harvest for seed again... but I will share. Old folks said that sharing made your crop double in size due to your kindness.. if so.. that works for me.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you so much! I used to eat them in Zambia when I was a kid so am really looking forward to it


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

I am interested in cuttings from Raspberry, Blueberry, Blackberry etc. Please email me and let me know what you have. Thanks so much!

[email protected]


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Will need a head count on how many people want Goji berry (Wolfberry) starts. I will do runner starts according to order, be in mind it will take two months before you get your starts. I want to make sure the roots have a strong system for transport.

I am looking for slippery elm starts. I would like at least five good starts.

Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone want any Lemon Balm? Melissa Officinalis.

They should fit into a small box since the roots system is shallow and they just have 2 sets of leaves so far.

We also have Horseradish if anyone wants a piece of that as well. (invasive but yummy). 
Postage only.
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes please Lee all of the above boy am I ever going to owe you.
my ginger lillies are doing good.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Lee......would love some horseradish, been wanting some forever. Let me know what the postage is.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I have wild blackberries and raspberries, that are basically weeds, they are that common. I notice that small leaves were just starting on the blackberries, before our snow. I wish I could ship you all the ones that I need to remove! They are very invasive!
Please trade your extra items, what you don't need or want just might be what I don't have! I also have lots of garden seeds, and tobacco if anyone is interested in seed swaps.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Kinda behind from the silly winter flashback but will get some horseradish and lemon balm shipped out Monday next week so they have no layovers in the PO. 
Lee


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I have tansy I'm about to cut back drastically if anyone wants some.
Don't touch when Pregnant though.
Karen


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Karen I'll take some of that tansy. And if you have any calendula or Jewel weed  I'll take some seed. Tam


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Years ago when I was a teenager my mother's garden was full of what we called Mexican marigolds. They grew like weeds and we were forever pulling them out until I grew to hate them. Now I'm into herbal creams, tonics etc I discover they were calendula!! I still haven't brought myself to actually plant any yet though  And jewel weed I only saw for the first time last year in the wild... pretty,


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The name Mexican Marigold is also used to refer to a tarragon flavored Tagetes lucida which is a true marigold with a tiny flower and is a short lived perennial native to Central America that is used as a culinary seasoning.
It is also called mint marigold.

Calendula is Calendula officinalis and is an annual native to Mediterranean countries.

Interesting that you should mention this as I was looking for seed for Tagetes.
Lee


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Lee - you're like an Encyclopedia Brittanica - your knowledge amazes me


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

but I'm old and I don't have a tv....


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

well that explains it then


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Squidge said to be sure to tell you I am a very seriously abridged version with lots of random annotation in the margins.
Like most people- just enough info to be dangerous. :crazy


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lee, did you want marigold seeds? I have them coming out of my ears. My younger ds is a marigold maniac...they're his favorite flower and he had them everywhere last year and saved seeds like crazy. I think we can spare a few, even though I am sure he has plans to take over the entire 40 acres with marigolds. (Though as to what kind they are, it's anybody's guess. Probably they cross pollinated anyway.)


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I have boysenberry starts/shoots (whatever theyre called!) they are the most delicious berry, a cross between blackberries and raspberries I believe? wonderful flavour, though we like a little powdered sugar sprinkled on ours as they are a little tart. These are thornless and I planted one plant last year and have enough to plant a whole new row and give some away this year!
PM me if you want some, thanks, Karen


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Ive got some Cowart Muscadine seeds for trade looking for Tommato, Tobaco or Egg plant seeds for trade i also have very large dia. cuttings from +5 year old's for sale $5 each Cowarts are purple grapes great for jelly jams or wino's lol


----------



## Jen1204ca (May 25, 2010)

*Asparagus plants?*

Hi all,

D0es any0ne happen t0 have any, 0r kn0w where I can buy s0me, asparagus? I miss it s0 much and just hate the st0cky, t0ugh stuff fr0m the gr0cery st0re that is $7 f0r a small bundle ab0ut 3 inches acr0ss. I can plant s0me, I have seeds but s0 d0n't want t0 wait 3 years t0 have any. N0t sure h0w it w0uld ship??


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a few seeds from Acanthus Mollis, a gorgeous plant, google tells me can be used for a poltice but maybe toxic to goats. Mine does not like direct sun at all but some sources say it likes part sun. Hard to eradicate in the Northwest. Very showy. Can put in an envelope if someone wants them.


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

*Red Bud Trees*

Hi, All!!

We're just getting settled in our new place, and have TONS of red bud trees. I have clipped one branch, and placed it in water to see if it will start to root. If it does, I'll be able to do so with as many as I'd like, and it shouldn't cost much to ship them once they have rooted...right?

Anyway, I guess I'm just checking to see if anyone would be interested in having some red bud trees...?...?...?


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

I am in search of dahlias!!I read there are seeds?? We always planted tubers
but I am not sure..if anyone has any??


----------



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

I would love some lemon balm. Please let me know if you still have any
Thanks


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

I have local blackberry and apple mint (invasive), and spearmint which all do pretty well and would be easy to send small plants but would need to watch for cooler weather this time of year because shipping in 80+ degrees would possibly cause them to cook in the UPS or USPS truck.

For anyone not familiar with apple mint is is very soothing tea for stomach ailments and throw a sprig in my iced tea to make it a minty fresh mint julip type tea adds a nice flavor and scent. Since it is such a hearty aggressive plant I enjoy letting it get into an area I plan to reclaim and then dig it all up as a way of harvesting. Silliest thing I ever did was putting one by the garden hose valve where there is always a bit of water runoff and they got dug in there so deep they will be there forever - good part is the excess water that runs off there will never make it muddy because the mint drinks it all. They Like water.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Add to that currently have rooted fig cuttings, purslane and goldenrod getting pretty vigorous around the yard this year. Could also provide prickly pear cactus (edible fruits but always wear gloves if handling this cactus - it has a million micro thorns you cant see) to make food have to peal the skin off the many purple fruits supposed to be super good for you.

um stuff I would like to find include jobes tears (seeds) or tea plants


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

fattyaddie said:


> I would love some lemon balm. Please let me know if you still have any
> Thanks


Addie,
if you want some, I have more lemon balm than anyone could possibly use and could send you some. Be aware that it self-sows like crazy in addition to spreading (it's in the mint family, you know?).


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ray, what kind of figs do you have?


----------



## baranbaran (Apr 16, 2015)

I think chrww is the best grass for goats.... because it gets goats fat


----------

